# URGENT! Longhaired male in Canton, OH shelter



## gsdjoann (Dec 13, 2004)

PLEASE FORWARD ON if you cannot help...thanks!

Pet Pardons on Facebook | Facebook

Longhaired GSD: details are:

Age: 8 Years Gender: Male Kennel #20

**POUND FULL** SENIOR ALERT** Duncan has found himself in a world of trouble this beautiful baby boy has landed in a shelter that's full (and) to be honest guys the pound is just NOT the place for older dogs- Duncan is an absolutely gorgeous boy - Please share him with every GSD rescue you can think of.
PETFINDER LINK- http:// Petfinder Adopted Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Canton, OH | 20 Duncan/ADOPTED
City: Canton, OH / Stark County
Cage Number /Name - 20 Duncan
PHONE NUMBER: 330-451-2343
***


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Listed as adopted - please double check me though.


----------

